# My Kid Plan - Please review



## Pinewood Ridge (Mar 15, 2021)

Hello All,

I have 2 sets of Nigerian Dwarf twins, 6 weeks old. 

I have Toltrazuril 5% ordered, and should be here in the next few days.  I missed giving it to the babies at 3 weeks, so should I just go with 6, 9, and 12 weeks, or add another dose at 16 weeks?  1 ml per 5 lbs.

At the same time, I plan on worming everyone with moxidectin/Quest Plus.  I usually give it to my adults twice a year, all about in the 50 lb range.  I need a dosage for three 5-6 lb babies, and one mutant the same age, who is already close to 15 lbs.  I dosed the adults in Nov., so will go ahead and get everybody again while I'm at it.

Then CD&T vaccs for babies.  I'm thinking I will also give this to the buck I bought in January, even though the breeder told me he'd had his shots.  Any problem with that?

Lastly, I've been giving botulism vaccs for Type B the past few years to the goats, after I had 2 baby donkeys and possibly one goat die from it.  I also give it to the horses.  Is it still necessary to give to the goats, since B is included in the CD&T's?  I'm just really paranoid now after losing those babies.  (I should post that in a different forum, as that was some pretty weird circumstances, and I've never been satisfied with the answers from the vet).  Very expensive.

I understand I'm already late on the Totrazuril, so plan on giving that to babies as soon as I get it.  I plan on weaning mid-April at 10 wks., and I'll wait to give the CD&T then, but can I wait to worm then too?

I know--multiple questions in here.  I really appreciate the assistance and input.


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 15, 2021)

Uh.....  I didn't do all of that suff...

I only wormed when they looked like they needed it, using the FAMACHA scale..  

I did give monthly vitamin/mineral doses in addition to copper bolus every 6 months...  but just because my area has close to zero selenium and copper... and little sun for half the year.

So... I am no help.

Sorry.


----------

